# Do You Like Cauliflower?  See How It's Grown, and Learn the Benefits!



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2014)

We often steam a mixture of cauliflower with broccoli, drizzle with light olive oil, and season with salt, pepper, turmeric...as a side dish.  Here's some facts about how it's grown, and how they keep it's color white.


----------



## Steve (Oct 31, 2014)

I steam my cauliflower for just a few minutes till tender but still a bit firm.....

I often steam it till tender, mash it, add some butter, sour cream, salt, and pepper, mix and enjoy....


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 1, 2014)

I like cauliflower. I bought some seeds for the purple cauliflower I hope to grow next spring.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2014)

I admire you Larry for growing your crops from seed, you really seem to have a green thumb, I bet your vegetables are soooo tasty!  :watermelon:


----------



## Athos (Nov 1, 2014)

I HATE CAULIFLOWER. Especially the smell.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 1, 2014)

I love cauliflower, but most of the commercially grown ones here have virtually no taste.  Have you ever tried Romanesco?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2014)

Mashed potato recipe with cauliflower...



> *Mashed Potatoes with Cauliflower and Roasted Garlic*
> 
> Update this Thanksgiving cornerstone with nutritious cauliflower, lots of roasted garlic, and caramelized onions. With no butter or milk, this is a healthier version of the ultimate comfort food.
> 
> ...


----------



## Twixie (Nov 1, 2014)

I wouldn't say I loved it..pretty nondescript really..


----------



## Falcon (Nov 1, 2014)

I cook it and pour Alfredo cheese sauce over it.  Same with broccoli. Often both together.

  I usually boil it out in the garage with an electric hotplate.  It tends to stink up the house.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 1, 2014)

I like cauliflower, SB your recipe sounds delicious! I have made gratinees- gruyere cheese, cream, lots of cracked pepper baked, brown & bubbly. Wish I could eat it this way more often


----------

